# no anted given after termination



## maryp2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi  I had a termination in 2006  I have had three miscarriages since and have found out I am rhesus negative and not given the anti d injection after the procedure  has anyone else experienced this  can this be a contributory factor in my miscarriages  should I be getting the shot now and will it help any future pregnancies  As you can see I have lots of unanswered questions  I have contacted the clinic but they are very slow in any response and I am very anxious as I would like to get pregnant asap but am worried I should be doing something to protect future pregnancies  Thanks


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mary P. 

Was it before 12 wks? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## maryp2015 (Mar 5, 2015)

No it was after  it was about 13and half  I saw a post on here at the weekend about the same thing but it was dated 2012 and because I wasn't a member a couldn't reply til I was accepted  and then typically I couldn't find it again  it was the same organisation that I dealt with (marie stopes)


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Mary 

I believe you should have had it however it is not my area  of specialist knowledge. 

It would not be worthwhile having it now. 

I would make an appointment to see your gp who could review your records to check whether it was given and if not why not. 

Kaz xxx


----------

